# Mixing Zebra Loaches & Cory Cats?



## Kets (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't see why not, considering the size of the tank.

Out of curiosity, which emerald green cory do you have? (Brochis splendens or Corydoras aeneus?)


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

go for it
http://www.loaches.com/species-index/botia-striata


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Zebra loaches are one of the more peaceful loaches. They won't hurt your cories.

Most LFS don't carry zebra loaches so they may not be as familiar with them as other loaches. So they may have lumped the zebras in with other loaches without knowing that zebras are much more peaceful.

BTW, even chain loaches can be slightly nippy. I've had them nip at my hands! However, they haven't hurt any fish. My next intended loach was the zebras, but I haven't decided whether I have enough room for them.


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

I have about 8 zebra loaches with 10 panda corys in a 75. Everything is just peachy keen.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

I did this in a 40 breeder and it didn't work well
the striata out competed the cories.
slowly one by one the cats died.


----------

